# General Category > General Chit Chat >  The Queen

## Paula

Her Majesty the Queen is unwell, and senior family members are either with her, or travelling to be with her. I and all my love and best wishes to her and her family, and am sending my hope and prayers for the best outcome for her

----------


## Strugglingmum

Worrying news.

----------


## Suzi

I think it's really sad. Whether you believe in having a Royal family or not she's lead this country with such dignity you can't help but admire and respect her. 

My thoughts are added to those of the rest of the country, and in fact the world....

----------


## Paula

Absolutely agree, Suzi

----------


## Flo

No one can deny that she is one amazing lady. Her devotion to her country is unparalleled ..... I agree with you too Suzi.

----------


## Jaquaia

It's been announced that she has died.

----------


## Paula

Rest in peace, Queenie ..

----------


## Suzi

It feels really strange, I never met her, but I feel a profound sense of loss. She was so full of dignity, honour and living the life of a sister/daughter/wife/mother/grandmother/great grandmother whilst also being commander and chief/Queen/Head of state/Head of Commonwealth and Defender of the Faith amongst so many other roles. 
There are so many images of her throughout her life that are so iconic, not least with her sitting alone at Phillips funeral... It's a very sad day, it has to be incredibly hard for the family with it all played out so publicly all over the media. Charles has no time to grieve and has immediately had to take over the all encompassing job of King. Very sad. I know how hard it was to lose my parents, and that was without the media scrutiny....

This made me cry so much...

----------


## Paula

I keep crying. Which is difficult when I live with 2 emotionally stunted humans who keep telling me to get over crying over someone Ive never met I just think we are all a bit poorer for her not being in our lives anymore.

----------


## Suzi

I think that she's lead from the front - serving in the war, seeing 15 Prime Ministers, through her own family tragedies and still kept on going. Still going through her red boxes, and welcomed the 15th PM 2 days before she passed. Still working for her country right up until the end - I feel that's the way she would have wanted it. 

I keep getting emotional too. I don't think it matters that you/I/we didn't know her personally, it's the loss of someone so stable, so unique and someone you admired so much.

----------

Paula (09-09-22)

----------


## magie06

I'm not even from England and the news that she's passed away has really upset me. Here, there are people who say that we are better off being "free" from England, and others who say that we've made a mess of the country and should ask to be taken back. But at a time like this, I think we can all send out deepest condolences to all people of the UK on the passing of such a beautiful, kind wonderful queen. 
The queen is dead, long live the king.

----------

Paula (09-09-22),Suzi (09-09-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

I have to admit to getting a bit emotional while watching the Accession ceremony. The pain on William's face is heartbreaking, I have no idea how he kept it together. And as for King Charles first address. He showed such strength and composure. I don't think I could have been so composed.

----------


## Suzi

The pain and the tears were so definitely there from Charles. I think he did admirably...

As much as I dislike him, I thought Boris's tribute was well delivered tbh.

----------


## Paula

Me neither, theyve all been incredible. I know a lot of people dont like the pomp and ceremony but I find it reassuring itms


Edit: Yeah, Boris can certainly deliver a speech!

----------

Suzi (10-09-22)

----------

